# Would ask a favor



## Julie (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to ask you all a favor if you won't mind. One of our first grade students had her picture picked in Heinz Creativity Contest. Heinz will pick 12 winners (one from each grade) to have their artwork placed on their ketchup packets.

Please vote for Nicole Critchlow.


http://www.ketchupcreativity.com/voting.aspx

Thanks for your support


----------



## Sirs (Apr 11, 2011)

done lol


your message is to short blah blah blah


----------



## Flem (Apr 11, 2011)

Done!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 11, 2011)

Done! A lot of PA entries on there. Wine and ketchup? Strange combo.


----------



## corntassel (Apr 11, 2011)

I Helped


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2011)

done..........


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2011)

Voted for her and the other grages I liked. Vote Vote Vote.


----------



## jtstar (Apr 11, 2011)

I just voted I don't want to end up in the corner today


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Apr 11, 2011)

I voted as well. It required a vote for all grades, which forced me to look at all the artwork and I am impressed with the creativity all the work submitted.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 11, 2011)

I voted


----------



## Arne (Apr 11, 2011)

I voted today. Arne.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 11, 2011)

For all those vote here's your sticker:


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2011)

Remember in school when you did good you got a star that the teacher put on your forhead and the darn thing was so sticky but always was falling off and you wanted to leave it on so Mom knew you wern't a loser in school?

Or was that just me?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

All Done


----------



## MattPruszynski (Apr 11, 2011)

Just voted! Glad to help. Amazing how creative these kids are.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Apr 11, 2011)

voted. yup. did it.


----------



## Julie (Apr 11, 2011)

Aaaaah thanks everyone, you guys are the greatest.

I'll let everyone know how she does.


----------



## rodo (Apr 11, 2011)

Done, I hope she wins.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 11, 2011)

It is done.


----------



## rob (Apr 11, 2011)

i voted, done


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Done, good luck.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I did it 3 times, it never really said voted, just kept saying voting?? I did all grades, entered everything they asked. ????


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

I won't even tell you how many times I did it. I kept missing the part that said vote for all twelve grades. It lets you know when your vote went through.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess Ill go back then!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

Hehehe, I thought each row was a grade. Man, I really need to really start looking at WTF Im doing! Now you can see why I dont read books!!!!! Because I cant read at all!!!


----------



## pwrose (Apr 11, 2011)

PW has voted.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 11, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that much of the art leaned towards a psychedelic look? Hmmm.... I wonder what's up with that. Are they feeding kids "magic mushrooms" at lunch break or something? It looks like the Saturday Morning cartoons from the 70's.

For you whipper snappers out there too young to remember. Here's a taste of that 70's deliciousness.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsxn6fwLEk0"]Jackson 5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtD4mn9CeH4&feature=related"]Banana Splits[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK45VlYr0rU&feature=related"]7-up commercial[/ame]


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like I got here too late...

Voting has closed...

and what about the hanging chads?

Debbie


----------

